# What should I do?



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, so I have two hedgehogs and my brother's coworker wants on. If this is the same coworker that helped me when I got my frog and gecko, then I know that this is the coworker that's really informed about animals, so I'd think I might trust selling her one. The thing is, one is really friendly and let's me grab him without puffing up and he's a ball of energy. The other one is a little more stubborn. When I first got him, he wouldn't let anyone grab him and it was hard to get him out of his cage. I decided to work with him more so he could get used to me and not freak out so much. I've been working with that one more than the other and he's easier to handle now than when I first got him. He still puffs up a lot and doesn't like being touched by strangers, but he has improved by a lot! I've grown attached to him cause of all the work I've put trying to get him used to me but I also like the other one cause he's really nice and is just a bundle of energy. If you were in this situation, which one would you sell? I DON'T have to sell him, it's just a maybe right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't at all  Point him in the direction of a rescue that has some or an ethical breeder that you know instead


----------

